# Alls clear at the OK Coral



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...so I'm sitting at home tonight..minding my business.. it was about 12:30 on easter night. Yelling at Capote cause he keeps barking at the cat. When suddenly I hear three loud pops. I swear to you they sounded like gunshots. It's loud enough that Capote stops barking.



Being that I live by myself I'm immediately freaked. It doesn't matter that my neighborhood is like mayberry. That it's the safest place on earth..when you hear that you automatically picture masked gunmen storming your house and killing you.



My lights go out..I'm freaking.. I walk around to the windows..peering out like one of those crazy neighbors..and I'm not alone..the other neighbors are out on their porch looking around for what the noise was..so that freaks me out even more. I call the guy I'm talking to..he's telling me to calm down and that it's nothing to worry about..I wanna call the police.



About 5 minutes later I look out onto the street again from the window and two police officers with rifles are walking down the street. This doesn't help my sanity. But there's police, right?? So they're on it.. 

Well..I let about half an hour go by..and when I get off the phone with Cody I call the police. Turns out it was a fireworks call.



My heart isn't beating as hard as it was, but I'm still unnerved. Don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh goodness!! I know exactly what you mean. I had a similar situation about 5-7 years ago, but I don't like to wait and wonder so I did call the police immediately. Unfortunately, ours did turn out to be gun shots and the suspects were teens who were never caught. Fortunately, no one was hurt (to my knowledge) and there was no damage - just shook up a lot of people.

I hope you get some rest tonight. I'm glad yours was just fireworks.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That would be enough to worry me too.
We had a wild day here last Tuesday. First the sky got black around 10 am when I was out with my gf. She and I were both convinced we were going to have tornadoes that day. We decided to call it a day early and went home. We got some rain on the way to my house, then got blue skies. Well, so much for both of us being sure we'd have tornadoes.
Around 2:30 I took a nap and at 2:45 a storm started and sure enough had tornadoes in it. A guy that lives behind us caught one on video and it was coming right at us.....and oh was it wide. 
I didn't wake up until the storm went through.....boy do you miss a lot in 2 hours! After seeing all the damage I guess I'm glad I slept through it. My husband was home that afternoon so he kept an eye on everything.
We got rain a couple of hours later then clear skies again, then around 8 that evening we got MUD rain. I haven't seen that before and had to go run outside to see hubby's car. What a mess! This is almost a week later and people are still waiting in long lines to get their cars cleaned. 
We had just a little damage to the house and lost the corner trim but the weird thing is that parts of the backyard sank in. Now we have to have it leveled and sodded. Everyone's best guess is that it was from a micro burst.
That was 3 tornadoes in 2 weeks in a town that claims to never have any.....well until someone comes forth with video of it and then they have to admit it.
Here's what I slept through


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Mindy,
I am glad that it was only fireworks, but that is still scary. I know that when I am by myself I think I tend to let my imagination run away.
I hope you will be able to get some sleep tonight


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You guys have had some scary things going on! Jan, that looks like one nasty storm! What the heck is mud rain? I'm assuming there was mud in the rain, but how does that happen?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank goodness everything was alright for both of you. Between the storms and looney-tune people in this world,you never know. We have teens north and east of us blowing up mailboxes with homemade bombs. They are in a crap load of heat----I think 21 counts against them so far. People are warned about opening their mailboxes and to call police right away. So far,no one has been seriously hurt.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Mindy, I'm glad everything was fine in Mayberry. It is bad to have your security broken where you live. Metro Atlanta is changing so fast, a few years ago a convenience store robbery would be on the front page of our area newspaper for days, now it is not even mentioned unless someone gets killed. We are very secure inside of our property, but once you go out you have to be vigilant all the time. I hate living like this it.

Jan what is mud rain, I’ve never heard that term before? 

Last Saturday I put my house plants on the deck for the sun and “light showers”. Between the Hail, Tornado winds and hard downpours of rail, the plants are a mess. I may have to start over with new ones. The city of Atlanta had never been hit with a Tornado before and it has caused some major problems. Only one death that I know of, thank goodness.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes Jan! Corpus is getting tornados? That is NUTS! I'm glad you and your house are alright!

Mindy, that would scare me too! Especially seeing police w/ guns in the street. Fireworks on Easter weekend? Sheesh. I hate fireworks, and I hate them even MORE that Gucci gets so frightened, I feel so bad for her. She sleeps on my chest when she's scared, and well...she's not 3 lbs anymore. lol

Kara


----------

